# Looking to meet people in Guadalajara



## Teacher_Nick (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey folks!

My names Nick, I am a 24 year old English teacher from England living in Guadalajara. Due to my lack on Spanish atm and where I am living it´s tricky to meet like minded people.... Anyone care to chat feel free to send me a message. 

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Teacher_Nick said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> My names Nick, I am a 24 year old English teacher from England living in Guadalajara. Due to my lack on Spanish atm and where I am living it´s tricky to meet like minded people.... Anyone care to chat feel free to send me a message.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Nick. Where are you teaching out of curiosity? There is an internations group the meets once a month that might interest you. They are a mix of various ages and activities. The meetings are in English at a bar or club. You an find more about them by searching for internations guadalajara. There is a group of mostly US and Canadian expats that has a clubhouse in Chapalita. They are mostly older folks (my age actually, but they seem older to me). I would be glad to get together with you for a beer sometime. I am traveling and won't be back to Gdl for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Teacher_Nick (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Will , thanks for the reply and the great info.. Sounds great! I feel like i´m sufficating haha! I´m living in Tlajomulco, have been here around 10 months and the school I teach at is amazing, it´s just the location isn´t very sociable for non spanish speakers haha. But a beer or two sounds great!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Teacher_Nick said:


> Hey Will , thanks for the reply and the great info.. Sounds great! I feel like i´m sufficating haha! I´m living in Tlajomulco, have been here around 10 months and the school I teach at is amazing, it´s just the location isn´t very sociable for non spanish speakers haha. But a beer or two sounds great!


I can see where Tlajomulco might be a little slow. I live in Centro in the middle of Gdl. Definitely, let's get a drink when I get back.


----------

